# Encouraging Hens to Hatch Eggs



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Encouraging Hens to Hatch Eggs



> Chicken owners talk a lot about broody hens. In most cases, it is discussing ways to discourage broody behavior. Since many of us want eggs from our chickens, a broody hen can be a setback to the egg program. Not only do broody hens stop laying for the amount of time it takes to hatch an egg (21 days) but it can also be time consuming to get them to start laying again, even if the eggs they were trying to hatch were not allowed to do so. With all of this in mind, who wants a broody hen?!...


Read more about this article here...


----------

